# Wee Ride on a drop bar bike?



## Tommy2 (28 May 2018)

Prompted by the thread about wee ride size limit I have a question for any wee ride users.

I have one which I used a couple of times with my daughter but it was on a cheap flat bar bike like a Carerra something or other which was too small for me, combined with the wee ride it made me splay my legs out which was not comfy at all.

So got rid of that bike, I don’t have space for another bike and all I have now is drop bar and a tt bike,

So after all that the question is has anyone used a we ride in a drop bar and is it just a matter of the leant over position or is it something else why they say to use flat bar?

I have a PX London road and am hoping to use the wee ride with my son in a few months when he’s big enough.


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2018)

99% of my wee rides are done on drop bars. The very very few times I use a wee flat bar, I really miss my wee drop bars.


----------



## gavroche (29 May 2018)

This morning, I used my Boardman Hybrid compo for a 10 miles ride. Because it has flat bars, my wrists were killing me when I got back, even with extension bars fitted, so much prefer drop bars. Won't be using the Boardman again for a while.


----------



## hatler (1 Jun 2018)

I know the Wee Ride instructions are pretty clear about not using it with a drop bar bike. Is the issue that the ends of the drops would catch the seat ?

There's only one sure way to find out, but for the first ride I suggest not having a child in the seat.


----------

